# Anyone got the Burton 2020 catalog? Outwear?



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi,
Anyone got the 2020 catalog?

Trying to find anything on their outerwear and bindings specifically.

after a new bib next year and get a good burton discount.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

RIDERUK said:


> Hi,
> Anyone got the 2020 catalog?
> 
> Trying to find anything on their outerwear and bindings specifically.
> ...


Seen a few pic's of 2020 gear but no catalog yet.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone have the 202 catalog? Haven't seen it on zuzupopo.com.
Thanks!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

It's in the 2020 thread.


----------



## double (Dec 9, 2011)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> It's in the 2020 thread.


Only saw the hardgoods, didn't see the softgoods catalog.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

From a reliable source these are the Burton Helitack colours for 2020. Photo's are still being held back.

"True Black"
"Green/Blue Slate" (mainly blue with a pale green zipper)
"Blotto" which kind of looks like densely packed snow dusted trees.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Craig51 said:


> From a reliable source these are the Burton Helitack colours for 2020. Photo's are still being held back.
> 
> "True Black"
> "Green/Blue Slate" (mainly blue with a pale green zipper)
> "Blotto" which kind of looks like densely packed snow dusted trees.


https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238005&s=gateway&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238153&s=gateway&sr=8-5

https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238153&s=gateway&sr=8-8


----------



## Raulis Balulis (Aug 15, 2019)

theprocess said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238005&s=gateway&sr=8-2
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238153&s=gateway&sr=8-5
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Burton-Gore-t...ords=helitack&qid=1566238153&s=gateway&sr=8-8


damn these are sick:surprise:


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Saying stretch fabric, mesh in pit zips now, new zippered pass pocket on upper left sleeve, going for the big logo [ak]. I've got a TB ordered for November when they arrive in Australia. Look pretty good.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I liked 2019 Helitack sparrow colour. Not a big fan of the 2 other colours beside true black in 2020.


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Found the catalogue on some Asian webpage*

WISH BLOG BURTON 2020 SOFTGOODS ORDER INFO.

http://http://wishtk3.blog.fc2.com/img/20190204125654559.jpg/

WISH BLOG


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't mind the '20 [ak] power grid in blotto.

WISH BLOG


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Craig51 said:


> Don't mind the '20 [ak] power grid in blotto.
> 
> WISH BLOG


:blink: WTF is up with the matching Onesie??? :blink:











>


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> :blink: WTF is up with the matching Onesie??? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks pretty good.


----------

